
How to run efficient remote meetings - yankit
https://www.valycs.com/blog/efficient-remote-meetings
======
andygcook
All this article does is summarize four types of meetings from a book, then
goes on to say most meetings lack conflict, yet gives no guidance on how to
create that conflict besides “use our tool to get data.”

The question of how to keep people’s attention in a meeting is interesting.
Beyond having a purpose for the meeting and the right people there, what do
others do to keep people engaged, especially during remote meetings?

~~~
yankit
I think I can provide you with a good example. For instance, on Weekly Staff
meeting team usually reviews its metrics. One of the metrics we review is a
Queue Length(number of tickets at a specific stage). From the dashboard, we
see that InProgress queue is growing the second week in a row. In this case,
we start a fruit-full discussion on how to reduce it. If we can't find an
answer on the meeting we should continue on Adhoc Topical meeting. For this
meeting, we can assign a couple of people to dig deep in the topic and prepare
some data and solutions for Adhoc Topical. Does it make sense to you?

------
jmknoll
Just flagged, but commenting as well. This article is poorly written and
uninformative PR spam.

All it does it tell us that important meetings lack conflict, then advertise
its services, which are not related to meetings at all.

~~~
yankit
How should I improve the article to make it more informative for you? Also,
please read my example below.

------
yankit
Could you please share your advices for conducting efficient remote meetings?

------
yankit
The article was updated after feedback. Thank you for the valuable feedback.

